# Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege



## UliRodMaster (17. März 2011)

:vik: Moin !  Ab Ende März geht`s für meine Tochter und mich für ein paar Wochen nach Rerik . Was fischen denn die
Spezies da in der Brandung ? Vorfach Mod. Holstein , oder 
Wishbone ? Kurze oder lange Mundschnüre ? 
Und wie sieht`s mit Fliegenfischen aus ?  |supergri
Kann man vor Ort , wie z.B. in Wohlenberg selber Würmer buddeln? Oder bleibt nur der Shop im Ort ?
Danke im voraus .

UliRodMaster#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*



UliRodMaster schrieb:


> :vik: Moin !  Ab Ende März geht`s für meine Tochter und mich für ein paar Wochen nach Rerik . Was fischen denn die
> Spezies da in der Brandung ? Vorfach Mod. Holstein , oder
> Wishbone ? Kurze oder lange Mundschnüre ?
> Und wie sieht`s mit Fliegenfischen aus ?  |supergri
> ...



in wohlenberg kann man prima ww suchen,wenn der wasserstand nicht zu hoch ist...von rerik ist das aber schon ne ecke weg(50km)


----------



## Waldemar (17. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

hi uli, wattis kannst du auch im salzhaff plümpern. ist nicht so weit. vielleicht kann dir rosi was genaueres sagen. sie kennt sich dort bestens aus.


----------



## GeraldL (19. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Hallo!
Viel Spaß in Rerik. Ist zwar in letzter Zeit ziemlich überlaufen dort aber bei günstigem Angelwetter (Briese aus Nord-West), so das die HobbyFischer nicht die Küste mit ihren Netzen vermienen können werdet Ihr schon Glück haben.Neben dem Wohlenberger Wick kannst Du auch auf Insel Pöhl (Timmendorf) links vom Hafen Wattis plumpern. Im Übrigen hat aber Micha im Angelladen "Wattwurm" Rerik einen Schließfachservice.

Hinweis: mit unter ist Nachtblickern erfolgreicher als Naturköderangeln

Petri Heil
GL


----------



## Tipp (19. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*



GeraldL schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Viel Spaß in Rerik. Ist zwar in letzter Zeit ziemlich überlaufen dort aber bei günstigem Angelwetter (Briese aus Nord-West), so das die HobbyFischer nicht die Küste mit ihren Netzen vermienen können werdet Ihr schon Glück haben.Neben dem Wohlenberger Wick kannst Du auch auf Insel Pöhl (Timmendorf) links vom Hafen Wattis plumpern. Im Übrigen hat aber Micha im Angelladen "Wattwurm" Rerik einen Schließfachservice.
> 
> Hinweis: mit unter ist Nachtblickern erfolgreicher als Naturköderangeln
> ...



Man muss die Würmer aber gar nicht plumpern weil die aus dem "Wattwurm" zumindest bei meinem letzten Kauf qualitativ echt super waren.Ansonsten bekommst du aber auch welche in Kühlungsborn neben dem Edeka. Ich weiss grad nicht wie der Laden heisst, ist aber relativ leicht zu finden.
Blinkern würde ich übrigens mal von der Seebrücke in Kühlungsborn versuchen.


----------



## MarcoW83 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Meines Erachtens gibt es den Angelladen in Kühlungsborn nicht mehr.
Der hat vor paar Monaten dicht gemacht.


----------



## brandung1 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Hallo Leute |bla:

den Angelladen in Kühlungsborn giebt es nach wie vor 
nur etwas teure ist er geworden.
Der Laden heist jetzt* Kotte.*
Öfnungszeiten : Mo bis Fr 08:00 bis 18:00
                                                                  Sa          07:00 bis 17:00
                                                                  So          07:00 bis 13:00

*                                            Tel.: 038293 / 877199*

Fahre sebst mein Köder dort holen  da ich zwei mal im Jahr nach Rehrik zum Brandungsangel fahre.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vom Wattwurm in Rehrik bin ich nicht sonderlich begeistert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                   Gruß: brandung1


----------



## Tipp (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*



brandung1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute |bla:
> 
> den Angelladen in Kühlungsborn giebt es nach wie vor
> nur etwas teure ist er geworden.
> ...



Ich finde Kotte auch besser, als den Wattwurm, allerdings habe ich im Wattwurm schon ganz gute Würmer bekommen. 
Bei Kotte sind mir allerdings die Leute irgendwie weit sympathischer, die haben Ahnung und beraten sehr gut.
Ich finde man kann super mit denen schnacken. Ausserdem ist die Zubehörauswahl, meiner Meinung nach besser als im Wattwurm.
Das sollte aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Bigone (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Fahre sebst mein Köder dort holen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da ich zwei mal im Jahr nach Rehrik zum Brandungsangel fahre.
Vom Wattwurm in Rehrik bin ich nicht sonderlich begeistert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Moin Brandung1, das hast Du ja sehr höflich ausgedrückt, ich habe da genau einmal wattwürmer gekauft, möchte mich nicht weiter über größe und zustand der würmer äußern, ich fahre auch nach kühlungsborn, obwohl meine eltern in rerik leben. |krach:


----------



## Rosi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Moin Uli in der Brandung ist noch nicht viel los. Es sei denn, du stehst auf Aalmuttern. Die sind wohl dieses Frühjahr recht beißwillig. Mit den Vorfächern ist das so eine Sache. Ich würde es von der Brandungsstärke abhängig machen, wie lang die Mundschnüre sind. Das Gebiet um die Seebrücke ist sandig (Flunder), etwas weiter östlich wird es steinig.

Wattwürmer kannst du im Salzhaff plümpern, aber sie sind ziemlich klein gegenüber denen aus der Nordsee. Dafür haltbarer, weil noch fest und vollgefressen. In gekauften Wattis ist kein Sand mehr drin. 

Wer regelmäßig Wattwürmer einkauft, wird bei allen Händlern mal mehr und mal weniger frische Ware bekommen. Der Transportweg ist lang, die Viecher sind empfindlich. Da haltet euch mit schnellen Urteilen mal etwas zurück!


----------



## schl.wetterangler (29. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Schlechte Nachricht die Küste ist komplett zwischen Rerik und bis hinter Zeltplatz Meschendorf mit Netzen vermient jedenfalls war es am Sonntag so .Damit kannst du das mit dem Nachtblinkern auf dorsch vom Strand wohl kniggen aber Versuch macht klug .Ich bestell meine Wattis beim Wattwurm Rerik liegt für mich auf dem Weg und hatte noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen die gute Frau hat sogar mal am Sa ne halbe Stunde nach Ladenschluss auf mich gewartet weil ich etwas spät dran war um meine 120 Wattis abzuholen und wer macht das heutzutage noch? 
Ich glaube zum Brandungsangeln ist das Wasser auch noch n bissl kalt .Aber wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf ich glaube die vermieten im Wattwurm auch führerscheinfreie Boote. 50 gr Rute  schwere Gnos 28gr in silber oder rot/schwarz dann fährst du hinter die Netze ab  8m Tiefe fängst du deine Dorsche darauf wette ichhab am So mit dem Belly vorgetestet


----------



## schl.wetterangler (2. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Moin Moin 
will heute abend mit Frauchen in die Brandung. War gestern jemand von euch in Rerik, stehen die Netze noch?
gr Andreas


----------



## brandung1 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Hallo Brandungsangeler!#h

Wie siet es in der Brandung um Rerik und Kühlungsborn   
aus.Lohnt es sich schon oder er nicht?Würde mich über eine Antwort freun.

Gruß: brandung1


----------



## Tipp (11. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*



brandung1 schrieb:


> Hallo Brandungsangeler!#h
> 
> Wie siet es in der Brandung um Rerik und Kühlungsborn
> aus.Lohnt es sich schon oder er nicht?Würde mich über eine Antwort freun.
> ...



Ich glaube das lohnt sich zur Zeit fast überall an der Ostsee. In Rerik und Kühlungsborn war ich dieses Jahr zwar noch nicht, aber auf Fehmarn hat es am Wochenende ganz gut geklappt. 
Wenn selbst ich als Laie meiner mit billiger Ausrüstung gut fange, dann können andere das auf jeden Fall auch.
Die Bisse kamen teilweise sogar schon tagsüber. Dorsch ging nur vereinzelt, aber das liegt halt immer an den Stellen, glaube ich. 
Probiers einfach aus!
Ich schätze du wirst bestimmt nicht ohne Fisch nachhause fahren.


----------



## brandung1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Rerik/ Brandung / Fliege*

Hallo Tipp

Danke für die Auskunft werde es in den nächsten Tagen probieren.

Gruß brandung1

Ps. Ob einfche oder teure Ausrüstung ist fölich egal was forne dran hängt ist entscheidend.#6


----------

